# Thoughts on the Diamondback Release 1 for my first full suspension?



## Skongosa (Aug 28, 2017)

Over the past few months I've gotten addicted to mountain biking. I've ridden nearly every day for the last 4 months. I ride in Northwest Arkansas which has a lot of varried terrain and you climb to descend on nearly everything around here. I currently have a 29er hardtail and I've started hitting smaller drops and clearing a few tabletops. I also like to ride the more Rocky and technical black and blue rated trails in the area. Will the Release 1 be a good fit for my current skill level and type of riding? Right now I can get the Release 1 shipped for $1,439.
I have also been seriously considering the Giant Trance 3. The lowest I will be able to get it for is around $1950. Outside of coming with a dropper post it seems to be speced worse than the release for an extra $500. (I have a KS Eten Integra dropper post that I would install on the Release)
Even though I originally planned on waiting a bit to make the jump to full suspension and testing a few bikes I feel like I'll be missing out if I don't take advantage of this low price for the Release.
Anyone had any experience with this bike? Think it fits my needs?
Thanks!

https://www.diamondback.com/release-1

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/trance-3-2018


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I would not buy a bike without a test ride. The Release may be a great deal but if the geometry doesn't work for you, then you wasted your money. FS bikes are an expensive purchase and you will definitely want to test ride it. 

It's the same idea why you need to test drive a car before purchase! Not every car handles the same and what feels comfortable for one person may not be comfortable for you.


----------



## Skongosa (Aug 28, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't see myself being able to test any Diamondback Bikes. Shops around here sell all the major brands and several smaller ones. But that I know of, nobody anywhere near me sells Diamondback Bikes. My local shops also definitely don't have deals like $1100 off of MSRP.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Skongosa said:


> Unfortunately I don't see myself being able to test any Diamondback Bikes. Shops around here sell all the major brands and several smaller ones. But that I know of, nobody anywhere near me sells Diamondback Bikes. My local shops also definitely don't have deals like $1100 off of MSRP.


That's fairly common with DB bikes. Do you have a Giant dealer nearby? They might have a Trance you can test ride. If not, they might be able to order it for you, let you test ride, and go from there.

Also, you should start to see clearance deals popping up in some of the shops that may be in your area. I scored my Stumpjumper for $1,500 off during winter. The shop was selling the entry level Stumpy for $1,999 as well. I would check out the dealer inventory of the local shops and see what they have and go from there!


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

At first look, I'd actually be leaning towards the Trance. That yari fork gets good reviews.. not sure I'd get the db with the suntour fork - not that it's necessarily bad, but I'd just feel more comfortable with rockshox. The rest of the parts..ie: deore, giant branded bits are all fine. Giant seems to make good value bikes, but demo what you can. You might hop on one and find that it just doesn't do it for you..not just geometry wise, but the overall feel of the bike. Like battery said, that's a costly mistake.. I've gotten hyped about $6k bikes, went and rode them and wasn't impressed..was more excited about my $3k bike with supposedly lesser components. Good luck!


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if I got my info right regarding which bike has what components..not sure if these are 2017 or 18..can you put a link to the bikes or list the components? Anyway, still a good idea to test ride unless you get a deal you just can't pass up..


----------



## Skongosa (Aug 28, 2017)

There are a few Giant dealers nearby. I've Ridden a Trance once and it felt fine to me. I was pretty much completely sold on buying a Trance 3 based on reviews and that experience until I found out how much less I would pay for a comparable Diamondback. I would even get about 12% off of the Giant based on discount I have with the shop through my work. But that still doesn't bring it close to the price range of the Release 1.



> At first look, I'd actually be leaning towards the Trance. That yari fork gets good reviews.. not sure I'd get the db with the suntour fork - not that it's necessarily bad, but I'd just feel more comfortable with rockshox.


The Diamondback has the Yari and the Trance has the Suntour Aion. You would lean towards the Trance 3 with Aion and Deore 1x10 at ~$1950 plus tax over the Release 1 at $1439 shipped with the Yari and NX 1x11?


----------



## Skongosa (Aug 28, 2017)

I updated with the links to the bikes.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh snap I got em mixed up. In that case maybe I'd consider that Release. NX vs deore is probably a wash but the fork on the db is better and the release supposedly is a really good peddler. I gotta be honest- $1439 is a really good deal.. it might not be a bad gamble considering it's your first fully and you won't be breaking the bank. Sorry about the confusion and good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Skongosa said:


> Over the past few months I've gotten addicted to mountain biking. I've ridden nearly every day for the last 4 months. I ride in Northwest Arkansas which has a lot of varried terrain and you climb to descend on nearly everything around here. I currently have a 29er hardtail and I've started hitting smaller drops and clearing a few tabletops. I also like to ride the more Rocky and technical black and blue rated trails in the area. Will the Release 1 be a good fit for my current skill level and type of riding? Right now I can get the Release 1 shipped for $1,439.
> I have also been seriously considering the Giant Trance 3. The lowest I will be able to get it for is around $1950. Outside of coming with a dropper post it seems to be speced worse than the release for an extra $500. (I have a KS Eten Integra dropper post that I would install on the Release)
> Even though I originally planned on waiting a bit to make the jump to full suspension and testing a few bikes I feel like I'll be missing out if I don't take advantage of this low price for the Release.
> Anyone had any experience with this bike? Think it fits my needs?
> ...


I would go for the diamondback. They are solid bikes for the price. You wont get anything comparable for that price. According to their website, they have a 30 day return policy. I would make sure that is still valid for whatever deal youre getting.

I have boought multiple bikes without test riding. As long as you do the research and know what you are getting into, test rides are overrated imo.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

The DB also has wider rims, which is great..stretches out the tires and gives you a better platform if you ever wanna go with wider tires (frame and fork space permitting) ..something I noticed and though I'd mention.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I would also try to get an actual weight on both bikes. Diamondbacks tend to run on the heavy side in my experience.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Yea I was gonna mention the weight thing, but at that price range all bikes are gonna be a bit on the heavy side. That level-link or whatever it's called is supposedly quite efficient and ime that usually makes a bike feel lighter out on the trail.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Battery said:


> I would not buy a bike without a test ride. The Release may be a great deal but if the geometry doesn't work for you, then you wasted your money. FS bikes are an expensive purchase and you will definitely want to test ride it.
> 
> It's the same idea why you need to test drive a car before purchase! Not every car handles the same and what feels comfortable for one person may not be comfortable for you.


Diamondback offers a 30 day return and they even pay shipping back to them if you're not completely satisfied. I just purchased a Catch 1 last week as I wanted to try a 27.5+ and really like it thus far.


----------



## Skongosa (Aug 28, 2017)

mannyfnz said:


> Yea I was gonna mention the weight thing, but at that price range all bikes are gonna be a bit on the heavy side. That level-link or whatever it's called is supposedly quite efficient and ime that usually makes a bike feel lighter out on the trail.


Diamondback lists the Release 1 weight at 32.1 lbs. Giant does not list the weight but I cant imagine it being much lighter.


----------



## navigatn (Aug 21, 2017)

Personally I would go with a 2017 Trance 2 with Fox forks, Shimano SLX drivetrain, and a dropper seatpost for about the same price as the DB that you like. My LBS currently has 3 mediums for $2100 and I'm sure I can get it lower. Heck, they even have a 2016 Trance 3 right now for around $1200.

https://www.thepathbikeshop.com/sales/clearance/mountain-bikes/category/27-5-wheel-size


----------



## cs84 (Jul 15, 2017)

The diamondback seems like a pretty good deal for your first FS bike. If you go that route make sure the return policy is a good one (for example, not voided if you actually use it). I bought a GT hellion bike without test riding it (online) and know at first thought I made a mistake with size and bike but as I have ridden it more I love it now and it fits me perfectly. This was my first FS bike and they are quite different than a hard tail (and I came from a road background). Definitely make sure you talk to someone at Diamondback to make sure you get the right size of bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

the_joe said:


> ...As long as you do the research and know what you are getting into, test rides are overrated imo.


This is a great point. So long as you have the frame size right, any bike from any reputable brand can be made to work for you. A five-minute test ride in a parking lot tells you nothing, and if improperly setup (uncomfortable saddle, too much reach, etc) the ideal bike for you could feel wrong.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd be all over that for a first full suspension. Great price, well specced, solid reviews, set up boost everything so ready to take plus tires if you fancy.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Release 1 is a good deal if its the same one as on the website and not in fact a lower end model with a 2x10 and Sector/Suntour fork.

I dont think a test ride will help at all, you are too new to know what a bike's fit means. As your skills improve geometry will become more relevant to your needs. I still have no idea what to look for in terms of geometry, I know I want longer reach but when I demoed a bike with much longer reach it felt like a huge improvement at first but when I tried getting more nimble with it it felt heavy and stuck to the ground which is not what I want.


----------

